# Hello from Toronto



## Stuarthale (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi folks, I am Stuart from Toronto, Canada. I am glad to join this forum. Hope to have a good time in this forum.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Nov 1, 2018)

Welcome.   GPE


----------



## RJJ (Nov 4, 2018)

Welcome! A whole lot of smart people here! LOL!


----------

